# Bringing aquarium plants into Canada



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Looks like I'll be heading into Mexico for the last bit of this year and I'm thinking if I find a few cool looking plants while I'm swimming/exploring I might want to try to bring a handful home.
Also, I'm also considering ordering some from the states, or if they won't ship, at least pick them up on the other side of the border.

Any of you guys know about the legalities involved? I know we can't bring 'invasive' species in, but what if they're simply meant for my tanks?

Thanks!


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

I have brought back some packaged aquarium plants in the past with no problem. As for bringing some back from Mexico I do not think this is possible. When are you going?


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

No idea but you will be flying right? Are you just going to put the plants in your hand carries?


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Last couple weeks of this month. 
Dunno. I can put into hand carry or checked in. Will it matter?


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

sunshine_1965 said:


> I have brought back some packaged aquarium plants in the past with no problem. As for bringing some back from Mexico I do not think this is possible. When are you going?


Did you declare?


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Your not
Allowed. If they find them they will be tossed.
Permits and phyto certificates have to be done ahead .


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Reckon said:


> Did you declare?


Yes I declared at border. I think because they were packaged from supplier as aquatic plants I had no problem. If they were just in a fish bag it might have been different. It could also depend on the border guard you get as well. Good luck. Have a great trip.


----------

